# Stanley "screw driver"



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*SPECIFICATIONS:
*Weight -65.16 grams
Length- 7 5/16"
Plated steel and durable plastic construction.

*PRICE AND FEATURES:
*Price- less than $5.00 (at the time of purchase, current price ?)
Power source- cordless, can be used in the shop or in the field
Notable Features- forward and reverse, can be used by right or left handed woodworkers.

*RECENT PROJECTS COMPLETED:
*Installed ten #8 x 1 1/4" screws and six #8 x 1". Removed eight #8 x 2". (obviously it will work well on screws of different sizes, that is just recent experience with this particular tool). Used to remove 6 large staples, because it was handy, not necessarily the _perfect_ tool for the job but it performed well. Opened 2 cans of wood stain and 1 can of paint... I expect many more projects like these in the future with this tool.

*OVERALL OPINION AND REVIEW:
*I have owned this tool for 9 years now (it _was _lost for a little over a year, so about 8 years of service in my shop). It has worked well, no major complaints. It is showing some signs of wear, partly because of operator abuse. I expect it to last several more years and will not hesitate to purchase one just like it as a replacement :thumbsup:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee thanks, Daren. I hope this does not set the tone.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Well written with a photo to match...


TexasTimbers said:


> Gee thanks, Daren. I hope this does not set the tone.


I like the tone :thumbsup: 


Thanks for taking the time Daren. I look forward to reading more from you :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Gee thanks, Daren. I hope this does not set the tone.


Come on dude, I have read your posts on this and other forums and I know for a fact you can cut up. I seem to remember one "invention" of yours the "self powered vacuum kiln" that we even talked on the phone about because you thought it was funny and a moderator did not :no: (in fact you were a little miffed about the outcome of your joke being squashed "by an iron fisted moderator" before it was allowed to mature). I thought your invention was funny :laughing:. Don't be a sour puss, I was trying to humor myself. I will take equal time and effort to post a real tool review soon, and be all professional and stuff :smartass:. I musta forgot these forums are supposed to be 100% serious, no fun allowed:sleeping:. 

Nathan, I have been here since the get go and have over 400 posts, most of which are _trying _to be helpful to the other members. I will continue to do so in the future, as well as act a fool when the mood strikes me :jester:.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> I will continue to do so in the future, as well as act a fool when the mood strikes me :jester:.


I look forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow. I'm almost afraid to respond. I didn't think a one line comment sans a smiley face would invoke pie-in-the-face-full-tilt-retribution and dirty laundry hour all in one. 

I'm trying to figure out when did you start taking me so seriously. 

How bout we forget the whole thing.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I'm trying to figure out when did you start taking me so seriously.


When you posted sans the smiley face (and just for the record I had to look up the word "sans" :laughing:...without) No dirty laundry intended, sorry brother, just referencing your past willingness to get silly and our common personal experiences (I reckon they _should _have stayed between us) Hey, and what is wrong with a pie in the face, classic slap stick. Yea and lets stop posting about about why I posted , reactions there to, posts in reaction to those posts...It is really distracting from my original post. I mean Jeez, I went to the trouble of weighing/measuring/taking pictures...I could have been eating ice cream or something instead of giving a good review. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Just for future reference pecan pie is my favorite. :yes:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:laughing: You guys are to funny.:laughing:


----------



## banhsee_z71 (Jun 6, 2007)

Any reviews on a Phillips head?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

...or Robertson??? Oh, sorry. You Americans call it a "Square Drive".:thumbdown::laughing: 
Whoever came up with the slot head screw should be keel-hauled!!!!


----------



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

That brought a smile to my face on what's been a rather dull morning.

Thanks for sharing,
:smile:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a feeling that we'll be seein' Daren doin' a stand up comedy routine on Youtube right damn quick!!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Daren doin' a stand up comedy routine on Youtube


Some guys think the video I do have on youtube is comedic. "Ah look at the little baby sawmill" , making fun of my manual mill. They have $40,000 in theirs and are still paying on the note trying to saw $1.50 lumber. I have $5000 in mine and look for and saw $15 bft stock. One _GOOD_ log paid for my mill, I'm laughing all the way to the bank :laughing:.
I already posted this link, so if you have been here awhile don't bother it's just me running the mill. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZH6LWq3fuY


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a feeling that I got one of those things the guys a the pizza shop downstairs would have something to say about it!!!:laughing:


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

> Whoever came up with the slot head screw should be keel-hauled!!!!


You don't see enough keel-hauling these days irate:.

Arrrrgh!!!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, slot heads have been responsible for the screwdriver slipping and scoring the nice piece of wood I have been working on. I mainly use pozidrive heads with square heads (Robertson now I know the name) for my pocket holes.

Still have had pozidrive camming out and bought diamond chipped bits made by erbauer but in the end have settled on just using a new bit for a new job and few probs.
johnep


----------

